

Websites are over. One-page flyers are the new big thing. Here's an example. - arshadgc
http://power20app.com

======
code177
Declaring that "Websites are over" is likely to make most people immediately
stop reading.

~~~
arshadgc
If you were right then our traffic wouldn't have increased five-fold in one
hour, and you probably wouldn't have expended the effort to comment.

